# Live in Baja Work in San Diego



## cgee6 (May 21, 2012)

Hello,

I am aware that a lot of people cross the border everyday for work and live in Mexico for a number of reasons. 

I'm considering it for the lower cost of living and to be closer to an orphanage that I volunteer at regularly. I speak fairly Spanish an am a young female. 

If I were to make this move what would be the ideal situation? Where would you recommend I live? Are there safer areas for expats? 

And is the SENTRI pass really that reliable in your experience? 

Thanks for your time and any feedback


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

cgee6 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am aware that a lot of people cross the border everyday for work and live in Mexico for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Playas de Tijuana, a laidback upscale suburb of the city of Tijuana on the ocean, should be your preferred choice. Excepting the usual snafus, you should be able to cross within 30 minutes. And yes, SENTRI works (most of the time).


----------

